# Looking for flats boat in LA



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone know of any for sale? Have about 10k to spend.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

How far do you need to run?


----------



## kgravo6 (May 29, 2013)

Selling mine in southeast LA in the morning. Asking more than that though. Tough to part with it, but I have a kid on the way and will learn how to kayak fish  :-[. People down here don't realize how beneficial a flats boat is the marsh, so good used boats are hard to come by. I wish we had more Gheenoe's and such available.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Drew..I believe that there is a gheenoe for sale in the Waco Texas area on the classified listings on custom Gheenoe.

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=25014


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shadowcast in BR, asking 10,900 

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/lpca/index.php?section=classifieds&event=view&action=single_ad&id=538280

Magnum outboards in Harvey has 3 17ft. Stumpnockers (CC,SC, and tiller) with etecs, the tiller is 6500 w/o motor, total package would be about 10k

I think boat stuf in slidell has an old shipoke 18 that was restored asking around 14k

I spend a lot of time looking at boats online, lol [smiley=1-computergeek.gif]


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> I wish we had more Gheenoe's and such available.


There's a dealer in Lafayette, LA. 

www.packpaddle.com


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

have a guy i talked to that has a 2014 gheenoe lt25 with a 20hp tohatsu with poling platform that he is asking 9500 for, pm me if your interested and i can get his info, he lives in Mississippi but fishes in Louisiana mostly


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

> have a guy i talked to that has a 2014 gheenoe lt25 with a 20hp tohatsu with poling platform that he is asking 9500 for, pm me if your interested and i can get his info, he lives in Mississippi but fishes in Louisiana mostly


I wasnt getting topic notifications. Did he sell it?


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

yes, he has an east cape glide for sale now for12.5k no motor, i have an xpress that i customized into a poling skiff with platforms that i will be selling pretty soon




> > have a guy i talked to that has a 2014 gheenoe lt25 with a 20hp tohatsu with poling platform that he is asking 9500 for, pm me if your interested and i can get his info, he lives in Mississippi but fishes in Louisiana mostly
> 
> 
> I wasnt getting topic notifications. Did he sell it?


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

> yes, he has an east cape glide for sale now for12.5k  no motor, i have an xpress that i customized into a poling skiff with platforms that i will be selling pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the glide would be a tiller handle?


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

yes the glide is a tiller


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking for soemthing with a steering wheel. I can go up to about 18k now depending on the year. I found a maverick hpx v in lake charles but its a 01 so cannot find anyone to finance it.There is a hpx-t in madisonville but they want way to much for it.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Seems like there is 17 master angler for sale in Orange Beach but I can't remember the website I saw it on. Maybe the Maverick board.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

There's a maverick at Bent marine in Madisonville.  asking about 23K.

http://www.bentmarine.com/Page.aspx/diid/7804515/list/InventoryList/pageId/144424/view/Details/2004-Maverick-FLATS-Mirage-Flats.aspx


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

> There's a maverick at Bent marine in Madisonville.  asking about 23K.
> 
> http://www.bentmarine.com/Page.aspx/diid/7804515/list/InventoryList/pageId/144424/view/Details/2004-Maverick-FLATS-Mirage-Flats.aspx


Yeah I saw it and I went and looked at. Just seemed pretty overpriced.


----------

